# Hand stacking the large breed dog, and showing the bite



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I did this just for you, TStafford.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Awh, she's such a nice girl - even if she's a little saggy from puppies, but hey, she doesn't know that. xD

A little tip I picked up on as a spectator: the biggest mistake novices seem to make while showing the bite is that they lean forward to look at their dog and make sure the teeth are showing, without realizing that their head is in the way of the judge. Some judges will shrug it off as a simple novice mistake and just ask you to move, but others will get really annoyed and write your dog off. So keep that head out of the way!

Also, depending on the breed, some dogs need to have the side teeth shown too.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

It makes me feel better when other people talk in ridiculous voices to their dogs, because I sound profoundly mentally impaired when I talk to Gatsby.

Who is very cranky, by the way, because of course we had to play Stack the Schnauzer for dinner tonight. "That is MY foot, thank you very much, and I will put it where I wish."


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the video! It'll be really helpful once I get my pup


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

I was just thinking about this - Bear has issues with getting in his nail trims, so it takes both me and his groomer to get it done, with me holding him so he doesn't jump off the table. In theory, if I turned his head towards me (and away from the side his groomer is on), that would get his weight off those legs and probably make it easier for her to hold up his feet, right?


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry it took me awhile to post back. We have had a lot going on here here.

Thank you soooooo much!!!! That was very helpful. It is a VERY good thing i'm waiting awhile before getting a puppy. Though working with a 19 month old dog that is a tad bit on the stubborn side should make things seem easy when i'm starting from scratch with a puppy. I'm going to go ahead and get on of those collars so I can get to use to using it with Porter. 

btw you were just showing off at the end! I try so hard to get Porter to "sit pretty" but he always just falls over


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> I did this just for you, TStafford.


Thanks for the vid, very informative!! I always tried stacking Auz (apparently GSD's are hell to stack for a newb, lol) and I don't think I was controlling the head very well. 
That rottie is a love, btw. What a sweet looking dog.


----------

